# [release error]error C1083:  “D3DX10.h”: No such file or directory



## kavin (Jun 9, 2014)

my develop env is :
win8.1 pro
vs2013
win8 sdk

now when i release or debug OBS,the error is:
" error C1083: : “D3DX10.h”: No such file or directory    f:\obs-master\obs-master\source\main.h    45    1    OBS"

how can i fix it?is my env have problems?
thx!


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2014)

The directx june 2010 sdk is required for the original version of OBS.


----------



## Pavan Kumar Nallaparaju (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Kavin, 

Were you able to fix the issue? I am new to C++, can you give me the steps to fix this ? 

My Dev Env is :
Windows 7 SP1
VS2013
win 8.1 sdk

Thanks
Pavan


----------



## emmasam (Sep 25, 2014)

I joined the dev IRC channel and the folks in there were nice enough to get me the obs_additional_libs.zip for windows, and I'm now able to successfully compile. Many thanks guys! :)


----------

